# Best Android Mapping Apps?



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

All,

I used the free Google My Tracks App on my Android phone last week to make a quick and dirty map of the present state of our club's trail project. It works well for a really dumbed down view of the trail, but things like topo lines and map projections are absent. 

What I am looking for is something to help with corridor flagging. Basically I'd like to be able to lok at the top, draw a probably corridor, head out to the property and walk what I have drawn while mapping the deviations that will inevitably occur when I hit a feature that would stop the trail in its tracks.

I used an app called backcountry navigator for a while. It was pretty good. I thought using it to draw the map as I walk my proposed corridor while following something I dummied up in Google maps might do the trick. 

Any thoughts?

Disclaimer: I know none of these things is anywhere near as accurate as a serious GIS treatment. 

GB


----------



## wagsGTI (Apr 13, 2011)

I would like to know this as well. 

My friends and I found some new trails and before we start modifying them we would like to get map layout of the system first. 

Bump


----------



## hernluis (Nov 16, 2008)

i have been looking at backcountry navigator but im not sure how bike friendly it is.


----------



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

Everytrail is a good app. http://www.everytrail.com/


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

any apps like this out for WP7 yet?


----------



## coopdad (Nov 6, 2010)

GatorB said:


> Everytrail is a good app. http://www.everytrail.com/


Agreed. Much better than others I have tried.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

there are a handful of real GIS apps available for at least iOS and probably Android these days. I don't think you'll actually get what you want out of any of the basic tracking apps out there.


----------



## mjpeters4 (Jul 28, 2010)

Open GPS Tracker on the marketplace.


----------



## birmy (Jan 14, 2005)

My Tracks is another one to try


----------

